# George Carlin Comedy



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2013)

WARNING:  LANGUAGE



Spoiler


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2013)

WARNING: LANGUAGE


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2013)

*WARNING: ADULT LANGUAGE AND CONTENT





*


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 24, 2013)

George was one-of-a-kind. He took the art of truth-based comedy to an extreme and it worked. 

I always loved his wordplay - he came up with some outrageous connections that actually made sense.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 25, 2013)

My favourite:


----------



## That Guy (Nov 25, 2013)

George was great.  But, after hearing that he never washed his hands my opinion of him took on a new low . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 25, 2013)

That Guy said:


> George was great.  But, after hearing that he never washed his hands my opinion of him took on a new low . . .



It wasn't that he _never_ washed his hands - just not always after using a restroom. I think part of it was his schtick, but I also believe he really did practice this particular oddity.

C'mon, TG - tell me with a straight face you haven't gotten up in the middle of the night to take a leak and NOT washed your hands? 

I think a lot of little kids are getting "allergies" and random diseases nowadays because they have ceased being kids - kids that roll in the mud and get dirty. It's how we built up our immunities in a natural way. The kids now are banned from going outside, are using the same dirty keyboards as the rest of the family and are then scrubbed down with a wire brush and whatever latest high-powered anti-germ/anti-bacterial/anti-fungal soap is on sale. 

Of course, going overboard in the _other_ direction can be _worse_. Those anti-bacterial soaps are leading to resistant bacteria, and the alcohol content alone is a drunkard's wet dream. It drys out your hands something fierce. I used to wash my hands with Phisohex when I was seeing my patients and after a year or so I had the hands of a 95-year-old fisherman. 

It took a year after I stopped my practice to bring my hands back to their warm, tender, finely-sculpted selves that they continue to now be.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah TG, don't go all Howie Mandel on us now!  :love_heart:  Anti-bacterial soaps _are _bad news Phil!


----------



## That Guy (Nov 26, 2013)

Easy now, folks.  Just an observation.  I love George.  Howie, on the other unwashed hand, gives me the creeps.  And speaking of bad news anti-bacterial soaps, some hopelessly beyond help alcoholics actually drink hand sanitizer!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2013)

Mandel doesn't really do anything for me, either. 

My boss at the last club I worked at had a wife who was addicted to alcohol in any form. When he got rid of all the alcohol in the house she resorted to drinking her perfume and several of the alcohol-based medicines in the bathroom. 

Sad.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't like Howie either, the hand-bag thing was cute back in the day, but since then his humor went downhill, IMO.


----------



## Anne (Nov 26, 2013)

I used to like Howie years ago, but seems he just isn't funny anymore.  Carlin is truthful and funny, and surely not PC.  My favorite is Leslie Nielson, rest his soul...sure miss him.  

I agree on the hand sanitizers; do use them sometimes, but like Phil says, we overuse them.  I remember getting dirty as kids; hardly washing up, but always before eating.  

As far as alcohol, had a friend who 'stopped drinking' due to her husbands's complaints...(he still imbibed), and she kept a bottle of vodka in the toilet tank in her bathroom, to keep it cool and hidden.  Sounded all kinds of gross to me, but to each his/her own, I guess.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 26, 2013)

Anne said:


> [ Snip ]  As far as alcohol, had a friend who 'stopped drinking' due to her husbands's complaints...(he still imbibed), and she kept a bottle of vodka in the toilet tank in her bathroom, to keep it cool and hidden.  Sounded all kinds of gross to me, but to each his/her own, I guess.


Thanks for that tip Anne.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 27, 2013)

We had a strange policy at one point in the last club I worked at. It was a combination of BYOB and full-service bar; usually they're one or the other, and were actually against the law, but this bar and 3 others in the state somehow grandfathered themselves in under a previous law.

It was free admission if you were buying your booze there, but $15 if you brought your own. Of course, this created a few problems, and you'd be amazed at the lengths some people went to smuggle in booze and not pay a cover. 

The best one I ever encountered was during my last week there before the flood wiped out the business. This guy comes in, says he's a vet, shows me his service card and his prosthetic arm. Normally it's $10 cover for vets, and he was carrying a 6-pack, so I told him no charge and thanks. 

Several hours later, making the rounds, I saw the six pack sitting unopened on his table. When he saw me he hurriedly pulled a small clear plastic tube out of his mouth. I went up, stared at him for a few seconds then asked him "Show me that thing".

He laughed and showed me a custom flask system hooked up to his prosthetic arm, with a tube leading from the flask of whiskey up his arm to his shirt collar. When he wanted a drink, he'd look around, pull the tube up and take a swig. 

What was I gonna' do? I shook his prosthetic hand, laughed and walked away.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd have done the same Phil ..... maybe after a small imbibe to test my immune system.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 27, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> I'd have done the same Phil ..... maybe after a small imbibe to test my immune system.



Yeah, I agree, except mine would be a hookah.


----------



## TICA (Nov 27, 2013)

George was one of a kind.  Could watch and laugh all day long.   I remember back in the day, having his albums.  Everyone would sit around, usually on the floor, listen to his album and laugh and laugh.  Good times.


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 27, 2013)

George was truly a genius and my favorite.

These are my 4 all time favorites:

George Carlin-The 7 Words You Can't Say On TV.
Bob Newhart-Kruschev Landing
Andy Griffith-What it was, was Football
Bill Cosby-Noah

But you can't beat George.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2014)

Warning:  Language



Spoiler


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 23, 2014)

When Carlin was in his prime you couldn't hear any of his best routines, unless you bought a record, because he was so heavily censored.  (Of course our parents wouldn't have appreciated him, so no way we kids could ever get hold of a record.) The language has become so commonplace it just rolls off like water on a duck. Now I really appreciate his humor.

I like this one on cats and dogs: WARNING: ADULT CONTENT AND LANGUAGE



Spoiler


----------

